# Filter Current: Too Strong or Playing?



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

I purchased a new filter for my community tank. I'm still slowly adding the new additions and I am unable to determine if the current from the filter is just too strong or if the current residents just like playing in it. 

Tank: 10 gallons
Filter: Top Fin Multi-Stage Internal Filter 10 (Here)
Current Occupants: 7 Neon Tetras, 1 Cobra Endler Guppy, 1 Ghost Shrimp
Substrate: Gravel
Plants: Struggling Water Wisteria, Tiny Java Ferns

The filter is located in one corner of the tank and the spray bar is pointed at the other corner. They don't seem to struggle when swimming at the other end of the tank, but they keep swimming near the filter and seem to like hanging out around it. 

From what I've read, Neon Tetras either like currents or they don't. Opinions seem to contradict themselves. I managed to get a couple of videos before they noticed I was there. I apologize if the quality is poor and it is hard to see. My hands were shaking and its an Iphone. 

Video 1 
Video 2


----------



## FredDaBetta (Jul 12, 2015)

Its kinda hard to tell though it seems like they like it. LOL that one would dash into it and then have it push him through. My betta hated his so much that he wouldn't even go by the filter. So it seems like your fish enjoy it since its like a "hang out" spot ;-)


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I agree with FredDaBetta. If they didn't like it, I think they'd avoid it or hide in the pot.


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah, the tetras keep dashing at in their school formation. They seem to love the spray bar.


----------

